# Brown Trout!!!



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Went to Jordanelle today and on my first cast caught my first ever brown. Not only was it my first but it was huge!! It measured out at 27 1/4" and 7 pounds!!!! If somebodt will tell me how to post pictures i will post them.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice fish!! I have seen some real PIGS come out of there! As for posting pictures - it's pretty easy. If you have them on your computer and you want to email them to me, I'll be happy to post them for you. My email is [email protected]

Otherwise, once you have them on your computer, send me a PM and I'll walk you through the process.

Ben


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I really want to see that pig! Please post it, or have improv do it for ya.

Thank you
L.O.T.G.P. :twisted:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! 27 1/4 inches! That's awesome! We've got to see pics of that hog.

I post pictures using photobucket.com, but there are other methods. Save the pic to your computer, resize it on Windows Paint or another application that allows you to resize photos. When you have made your photos the right size, save them to photobucket. Below your picture on photobucket, there is an IMG Code. Just copy and paste it onto your post... and that's it...it should show up.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't believe everyone is out fishing today and i'm stuck at home. Sounds like a heck of a way to get your open water fishing season started, I'm so jealous its not even funny. LOAH sent me a PM and walked me through posting pictures step by step. It's easy once you do it once. I can't wait to see your pictures. I've never fished the Nelle, looks like I'm going to have to change that this year and try to catch a brown or two.


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Still working on the pictures. But it was actually a skinny fish when we cut it open there was absolutly nothing inside of its stomach. Imagine if it was later in the year and a little fatter. 

ANother cool thing was it has a hook jaw on it i will post the pics asap.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fish!

The Jordanelle Browns are the one of the fish that supposedly have the high levels of Mercury, just thought I would let you know!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> The Jordanelle Browns are the one of the fish that supposedly have the high levels of Mercury, just thought I would let you know!


That why those fish are so heavy !! :shock:

Pretty soon, they'll look like some of the fish downstream !! _(O)_


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a real fish.

FIRST BROWN??? They're a dime a dozen on the Lower Provo...If you want more. They'll all look like brown trout action figures (By Hasbro! :wink: ) compared to your monster though.

I'll send you a pm with my text heavy pic process. It's really easy.

I'd love to see that brown.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

That is a monster i am dying to see a picture!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to see it too!!! What did you catch the beast on?


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

I caught it with a green tube jig




























IMG]http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm177/dckhunter13/28.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Big boy!

Nice pics. Next time, resize to 618 pixels wide and the whole image will appear.

For those that don't know how to view the whole image, right click the pic and select "view image".


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

These might be better
IMG]http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm177/dckhunter13/28-1.jpg[/IMG]

IMG]http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm177/dckhunter13/TomsBrownT.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heck of a big fish. I caught my first trout on a tube at scofield and now i'm hooked!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Trout on tubes???


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet fish, the only thing about your pic that sucks is the sweatshirt... :wink:


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

ya i use them all the time. You can see it in the fish's mouth on one of the pictures.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well t was definatly worth the wate to see that sucker. Looked like a hell of a brown for you man, great job!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great picture, and fish, glad you figured out how to post them. I'm looking foward to many more reports with pics.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very NICE!


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome fish!!! What makes it even better is knowing you have good taste in schools. (Forget that UofU, BYU garbage.....GO AGGIES!!)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

rukus said:


> Awesome fish!!! What makes it even better is knowing you have good taste in schools.


Would you still be saying that if his shirt read Utah State Football?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

why of course - the basketball teams looks better every time you think about the football team.
And it is a great fish and sweat shirt- it just should say USU WRESTLING TEAM.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...and back to the point, Beauty of a fish there bud! Congrats. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, I blame my spelling on the Granite School District. I don't eat much fish. I do like to catch them though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I eat tons of fish. I dun spelt grate untell I dun did thayat.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Well not to steal this thread but a friend of mine caught a brown last sat. that was 33" long and wieghed 17 lbs. Sorry I am having problems with the pic.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That has to be close to the record I would love to see pics of that fish...


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

gonelkin said:


> Well not to steal this thread but a friend of mine caught a brown last sat. that was 33" long and wieghed 17 lbs. Sorry I am having problems with the pic.


please post this if you can! was it caught out of the same place, or somewhere else? any more details you can share??


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Email it to me, i will post it for you...

[email protected]


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Iwas wondering if any of you knew what the lake record was but then I would have to post where it was caught and I told my buddy I would not say where. Frogger e-mail sent.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

There are two records – one is for catch and keep the other for catch and release. If memory serves, the catch and keep record is like 44 inches long and like 25 lbs. I think it was caught in Flaming Gorge. The other record for catch and release is like 32 inch long caught at Jordanell Reservoir. Don’t quote me; I’m just going off memory.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Improv said:


> I'm just going off memory.


That could be a VERY dangerous thing for you...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

You're not kidding!

By the way Cheech...want to go fishing tomorrow?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Improv said:


> There are two records - one is for catch and keep the other for catch and release. If memory serves, the catch and keep record is like 44 inches long and like 25 lbs. I think it was caught in Flaming Gorge. The other record for catch and release is like 32 inch long caught at Jordanell Reservoir. Don't quote me; I'm just going off memory.


You're pretty close, Improv. The catch and keep record is 40 inches long and weighed 33 pounds 10 ounces. It was caught in 1977 at Flaming Gorge. That is pretty insane. I'm pretty sure there aren't any trout that big in Utah these days. As for the catch and release record, Improv was right on...32 inches from Jordanelle in 2001.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember the Jordanelle Reservoir one because a friend of mine tied the record last year. 
All I could remember about the Flaming Gorge fish was it was insanely HUGE. However, I still think the new state catch and keep record will come out of Jordanelle some day.

Remember this bad boy?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/05-05/jordanelle.html


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Improv said:


> You're not kidding!
> 
> By the way Cheech...want to go fishing tomorrow?


I wish. I'm chained to this thing called a job... It really sucks.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Improv said:


> I remember the Jordanelle Reservoir one because a friend of mine tied the record last year.
> All I could remember about the Flaming Gorge fish was it was insanely HUGE. However, I still think the new state catch and keep record will come out of Jordanelle some day.
> 
> Remember this bad boy?
> ...


That is a big fish! Where are you going fishing Improv?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

gonelkin said:


> Iwas wondering if any of you knew what the lake record was but then I would have to post where it was caught and I told my buddy I would not say where. Frogger e-mail sent.


Here is the Pic


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That looks like Birch Creek! :wink:


And that's my que. I'm moving this to the gut pile! :twisted:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like Birch Creek! :wink:
> ...


All the power has gone to his head


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


 :rotfl:


----------

